# Fox Diseases?



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any diseases that foxes can get? Let me be more specific, I have had one fox die in our field that appeared to have a mange. But Im not a vet so I really cant identify. Now, tonight I looked out the window and another fox was going through our hay field and it appeared to be very thin and a sever lack of hair. (I know of 2-3 foxes around our house) Before I could get my binocs out it was gone. Our horses seem not to have anything 'wrong' with them but is it cross contaiges (sp?)? 
I have looked around and I cant find much info on it. 

Just wondering if anybody had any clue or idea?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I think it's sarcoptic mange that is most common, and it will kill them. Any domestic animals with fur in the area can also be infected if the fox comes in contact with them somehow, like your dog, or other wild animals like squirrels and bears, but I'm not sure if horses can get mange or not. Foxes also can contract parvo, distemper, lepto, and most of all, rabies.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> I think it's sarcoptic mange that is most common, and it will kill them. Any domestic animals with fur in the area can also be infected if the fox comes in contact with them somehow, like your dog, or other wild animals like squirrels and bears, but I'm not sure if horses can get mange or not. Foxes also can contract parvo, distemper, lepto, and most of all, rabies.


 
Linda,
I am pretty sure horses, really ANY mammal including humans can get sarcoptic mange, It is also called scabies...the treatment for canines is dips and or oral IVOMEC.


----------



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you for the information! I have been on the look out for the infected one, I have seen another fox that appeared to be fine. All my dogs/animals are all up to date on shots, so I will just keep a close eye on them. From what I gather that is about all I can do. Thanks again!


----------



## Jasslawson (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all,good thread thanks for information..it's really helpful


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

waterbuffulo said:


> All my dogs/animals are all up to date on shots, so I will just keep a close eye on them. From what I gather that is about all I can do. Thanks again!


Normal dog shots do nothing to protect your dogs from Mange. It is caused by a mite. I am not sure if one of the flea/tick protections will keep them off a dog or not.

Bury any fox you find dead that has any sign of mange. 

If I remember right if a fox/yote enters an old den that had mange in it there are mites that can infect it even after a long period of time has elapsed.

Back around 1970 the fox population was out of control. That winter we had a mange out break that almost wiped out the fox. The fruit farmers found alot of dead mangy fox in their orchards that spring. MOther Natures way of solving an over population.


----------

